# Personal horse being used in lessons?



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Tell the Bo that you don't want your horse used. Plain and simply. It's your horse. I wouldn't let anyone ride my horse without my permission ever


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you under some kind of obligation to share your things and your horse? Your board better be pretty much free if so!

Just tell her no. Lock your stuff up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Um, yeah. I wouldn't board somewhere that thought they could just pull my horse out whenever and ride it. If I wanted that I would specifically look for it, I don't believe it should be a normal part of boarding. Does your contract state that the barn is run this way?


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

What does your boarding contract say? Are you paying a reduced rate in exchange for them using your horse? If your boarding contract doesn't explicitly say they can use your horse, then they can't. Especially if they are using your horse to make money for themselves and you're not being cut in on the deal (cash, reduced board rate, etc)

There is ZERO reason for them to be using your horse without your permission and you need to talk to them and let the BO/trainer that it is unacceptable


----------



## FoxyJumper (Jan 3, 2014)

DancingArabian said:


> Are you under some kind of obligation to share your things and your horse? Your board better be pretty much free if so!
> 
> Just tell her no. Lock your stuff up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not under any obligation. The only thing she said about using her was if she absolutely had to use her because the other lesson horses were being used or at a show or something she could ask to use her. Key word ask. But she has recently been asking me if she could steadily use her in lessons and let one girl show on her, the showing is a for sure no. The lessons are also a no. I guess I will just let her know that I'm not okay with that, there really isn't a 'nice' way to say it.


----------



## FoxyJumper (Jan 3, 2014)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Um, yeah. I wouldn't board somewhere that thought they could just pull my horse out whenever and ride it. If I wanted that I would specifically look for it, I don't believe it should be a normal part of boarding. Does your contract state that the barn is run this way?


No most of the boarders at the barn are kind of just casual riders and see it as a benefit that their horses are getting exsersize but I am on the contrary and see that it's my personal horse and no one has the need to use her but me, especially while I'm trying to train her to my specific needs.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

It's not and issue of 'being nice'. It's your horse. You 100% have the right to tell her you don't want other people riding your horse. And if someone thinks that's not 'nice', they have a few screws loose.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

FoxyJumper said:


> Not under any obligation. The only thing she said about using her was if she absolutely had to use her because the other lesson horses were being used or at a show or something she could ask to use her. Key word ask. But she has recently been asking me if she could steadily use her in lessons and let one girl show on her, the showing is a for sure no. The lessons are also a no. I guess I will just let her know that I'm not okay with that, there really isn't a 'nice' way to say it.


She is overstepping. She sounds like she will ask but is assuming and will be planning around you saying yes. Tell her no and that it will always be a no. You do not have to justify yourself - and she will make you try. If she's adamant on a "reason" tell her you don't want to, and that's that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxyJumper (Jan 3, 2014)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Um, yeah. I wouldn't board somewhere that thought they could just pull my horse out whenever and ride it. If I wanted that I would specifically look for it, I don't believe it should be a normal part of boarding. Does your contract state that the barn is run this way?


The barn contract states nothing about lessons. It inclueds the price of board and the whole injury thing. Then of course signatures.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Then I would just explain that you don't want your horse used in lessons or being ridden by anyone without your explicit permission. It's your horse.


----------



## FoxyJumper (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you all for your thoughts, I am going to just let her know that it is my personal horse and she is not to be used in lessons, and if she has a problem with this or takes it upon herself to use my horse anyways I will be on the search for a new barn.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

If she takes it upon herself to use your personal property (horse) without your permission, or worse, against your wishes, you should do more than look for a new barn. She could be in a lot of trouble for doing that.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Yikes! I don't know any BO hat would even ask to use someone's personal horse as part of their business without offering compensation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

FoxyJumper said:


> Not under any obligation. The only thing she said about using her was if she absolutely had to use her because the other lesson horses were being used or at a show or something she could ask to use her. Key word ask. But she has recently been asking me if she could steadily use her in lessons and let one girl show on her, the showing is a for sure no. The lessons are also a no. I guess I will just let her know that I'm not okay with that, there really isn't a 'nice' way to say it.


 Yes it's going to be a little tough telling her that no one can use your horse but you have to do it. No one touches any of my horses, including my lesson horses without my express permission & training. It doesn't take very long for a beginner to ruin and un-train your horse. Just think-she's making money off your horse and what are you getting out of it !?


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Honestly? I'd probably go about looking for a new barn anyway. It would make me really uncomfortable if the barn owner was ballsy enough to use random boarded horses in lessons without monetary compensation for the owners. I also wouldn't be surprised if she used your horse without your knowledge if she was in a bind. If you really want to stay at this barn I'd tell her that YOU are the only one to ride your horse so as not to interfere with his training. If she does anything other than say "ok, that's fine!" Then I would say that you don't have to explain yourself, and that legal action will be brought upon anyone that rides her without your permission. 

I had a similar issue in high school. The therapeutic riding lady asked if she could use my horse in lessons because he's fairly quiet. I said no because he's in full work and training. She then started the "oh, well it's not that much extra exertion, and they can tell the difference between the therapeutic lessons and real training so it won't interfere..." And I said "no, I just don't want him to be used." She did mention from time to time how great he would be for the program, but since I was blunt with her she did not ask again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

I wouldn't just tell her no, I'd leave. The fact that she even asked in the first place means that if she can't get in touch with you to ask if she can use your horse, she'll use it without permission. I would be sooooo outta there!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

The whole situation sounds strange to me. I don't know that I'd be comfortable at a barn like that. Doesn't sound like a normal situation at a boarding facility. 

If my BO wants to use someone's horse for lessons she would ask, draw up a contract, and give reduced board in exchange. However, even this isn't normal. I haven't ever heard of her asking (doesn't want people feeling obligated)... instead people offer their horses and she assesses them to determine whether they are lesson horse material. 

If someone wanted to show my horse they would lease the horse from me (and my BO would point them in my direction of they were interested. 

I'm with those who would look for a new barn. Just... too strange. The fact that you feel like you have to be careful about how you tell her she can't use your own horse makes me feel like you are not comfortable there.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would say "no". If you're worried about sounding nice why don't you just say exactly what you told us? It was very simple and clear, just make sure if you repeat it that you don't imply there is room for debate.

I don't let anyone ride my horse. One of the others, _maybe, _but not my personal horse is my horse. Maybe I am a snob but he's my horse and I don't want other people riding him. Yes I could go into detail, but there is no need.

If she does use your horse demand some sort of compensation.


----------



## FoxyJumper (Jan 3, 2014)

She got the message that my horse was not to be used, and she hasn't been used so I think I'll just continue to be very blunt with her as that seems to be the only way to the message across to her.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

People understand when a person is straightforward. The trainer may let it ride for now but check your mare for sweatmarks in the saddle area, especially on the offside. In situations like this if the horse is injured there will be nothing but denials. I like to tell the person face to face and send an email as follow up and save it. It is legal.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I have NEVER heard of any decent barn doing this. Ever. Or any barn period where there are boarders.

This is so far from right, it is in the next country.

Who, pray tell, is going to pay the vet bills?

You aren't at a boarding barn I am afraid. You are with a bunch of wannabe barn owners, who don't have a clue.

I'd move.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

FoxyJumper said:


> My barn is a very friendly and sort of everyone shares everything facility. My problem isn't that I'm snotty and don't like other people using my things. My problem is that my horse is still green and she is my personal horse, I want her to be trained and listen to me, how I ask her. If a novice rider gets on her and sends her conflicting signals she's going to be confused, as she is easily confused. I'm not sure how to go about telling the barn owner that I would like to be in charge of who gets to use my horse and when. I also don't like the idea of my horse getting pulled out for more than one ride a day. How should I go about letting the barn owner know this without sounding like a snob?


And NO....this is not a friendly sharing everything barn. This is a barn where people are overstepping their boundaries, and taking advantage of people.

Move.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

If you don't want your horse used for lessons that's your right. I'm with others if the BO oversteps herself and uses the horse anyway then that's probably a sign to move. I think being blunt's the best way to deal with this.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Palomine said:


> And NO....this is not a friendly sharing everything barn. This is a barn where people are overstepping their boundaries, and taking advantage of people.


Y'know, now that you quoted the OP, I wanted to make another comment.

OP: please don't feel as if you're "snotty" for not wanting your horse used for lessons. It is perfectly normal and well within your rights to feel that way and insist on your rules being followed. This is YOUR horse. Even if she was a well trained horse (you mentioned she's green) that would still be no reason for you to use her for other people's lessons.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Palomine said:


> I have NEVER heard of any decent barn doing this. Ever. Or any barn period where there are boarders.
> 
> This is so far from right, it is in the next country.
> 
> ...


Goodness you're a doomsday sayer haha!! It's not the norm, I agree, but it's also not unusual to part-lease a horse out to the barn to use for lessons in exchange for a break in board. 
Have you never heard of this practice before?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Palomine said:


> I have NEVER heard of any decent barn doing this. Ever. Or any barn period where there are boarders.
> 
> This is so far from right, it is in the next country.
> 
> ...


Just saw this for some reason... I actually let my mare be used in lessons. All the barns I do this at are very decent, good and enjoyable as well as reputable. None of the BO's are "wannabe barn owners" they've all been in the business long and are very competent horse people. That being said, every barn I've done this at has offered to pay any vet bills that may be needed if an injury occurs (that's never happened though), take some money off of my board and respect my wishes in regard to my mare. Like if I say don't use her this week they don't use her, etc, etc. These barns have boarders and I am one of them. In fact my mare's used for lessons right now. Whenever I come down to ride I let the BO know in advance and she puts the kids on a different horse. When this is done correctly it can benefit everyone involved.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Palomine said:


> This is so far from right, it is in the next country.
> 
> Who, pray tell, is going to pay the vet bills?


Very good point to bring up. 

What if your horse gets hurt during a lesson? Who will pay for that? You don't have a written contract on it. 

What if the rider gets hurt during a lesson? They may try to sue you because it was your horse. Again, you don't have a contract to protect yourself. 

It is YOUR horse and it is YOUR decision that the barn not use YOUR horse. 

It is perfectly reasonable (not snotty) for you to say to them that they cannot use your horse for lessons.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Goodness you're a doomsday sayer haha!! It's not the norm, I agree, but it's also not unusual to part-lease a horse out to the barn to use for lessons in exchange for a break in board.
> Have you never heard of this practice before?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe I'm missing something but I saw no mention of a lease. I saw the barn just assuming all its boarders would let them use personal horses for lessons and even for others to show. 

It's definitely common for horses to be leased out to the barn for lessons (reduced board) or to individuals for showing purposes (partial/full lease), but I've never heard of a barn that simply expects all its boarders to do so, particularly without compensation or contracts.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I did not get that impression, just that it was a laid back barn and that possibly several other boarders had agreed to have their horses used. While the BO may of partially assume (due to the environment) she did ask permission and is respecting the answer. Maybe BO was unhappy with the "no" but I'm not getting any assumptions or requirements from the information given.


----------



## sparkoflife (Jul 8, 2012)

I would let anyone ride my horse without me being the one in charge of the situation, plus I would get liability insurance. I understand what she means by an "everyone shares everything" barn. Mine is kind of like that. But people ask. As long as we ask first, we can use the BO's saddle(say if ours is out getting a repair or being cleaned) and their bridles. I see no problem with sharing things if someone asks. Definitely stand up for yourself and your horse!!


----------

